# Where have all the barragems gone



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Not physically but literally my old portugal/Spain Aires book had a section on the barragems and we in particular Molly loved them, came away this year armed with the new book opened it to find no barragems still got some wildcamping downloads with a few on but they were my favourite stops , 
Now at the aire at Braganza stunning spot but 37 here last night though the aires book says only 6


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We were wondering the same thing as we are off to Portugal in Nov 



Paul


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

We're at one we saw in passing on the A4braganca Porto rd it's called Azibo signed of the main rd with brown sign wavy lines 5 of us scattered on various car parks still 24deg at 9 at night


----------



## Snorkling1 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Portugal*

Sorry for butting in Paul....

We are off abroad for the first time December. Hubby will have just retired. Was wondering how long you intended to stay in portugal and is this the best place to head to catch the sun for the winter ????

cheers
Val


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Portugal*



Snorkling1 said:


> Sorry for butting in Paul....
> 
> We are off abroad for the first time December. Hubby will have just retired. Was wondering how long you intended to stay in portugal and is this the best place to head to catch the sun for the winter ????
> 
> ...


Southern Spain or Portugal both can be good for winter sun, I think Portugal had a good few wet weeks last winter.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think that the barragems were abrilliant idea but were meant as ocassional stop overs. I was dissappointed this last winter to see many with northern european vans that had obviously been there for months. Abuse is a word that comes to mind.

Dick


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

*Re: Portugal*



Snorkling1 said:


> Sorry for butting in Paul....
> 
> We are off abroad for the first time December. Hubby will have just retired. Was wondering how long you intended to stay in portugal and is this the best place to head to catch the sun for the winter ????
> 
> ...


Hi Val
We will be going for about 3 months not sure if we will stay in Portugal as boringfrog has already said the weather can get very wet in Portugal may end up in Spain if the weather is not good .

We do like Portugal and there are plenty of aires , sites and wildcamping spots your welcome to check our blog ( link below ) from our last visit in 2011 .

Paul


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

As you may know, the Portugese love their motorhomes but hate to pay campsite fees so they are very friendly to wildcamping.
Many villages have parts of a carpark set aside for camping cars.

We were hearing that they intend to convert all barragems to aires as a principle but with the finances the way they are, it could take a while...

As far as weather is concerned, Portugal is wetter than Spain until February IMHO.

For up to date info try: http://www.campingcarportugal.com/areasServico

Patrick


----------



## Snorkling1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi Paul

Thank you for sharing your blog....
Very informative.
We will take boringfrog advice and head for Spain In December.

Love this site. Everybody is so helpful.

Val


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I think the clue is winter.. We are in the Northern Hemisphere so no matter where you go you must expect some bad weather.. Chasing the sun can be a bit frustating, waiting for it to find you as it surley will at some time is more sensible.

If you are in a nice spot and are settled whats the point in chasing round Europe trying to find a sunny bit, it might involve driving hundreds of miles on someones say so then find the crap weather has followed you and where you have just left has bucked up!..

I tend not to bother what other folk say about the weather, and just enjoy the weather I have what ever it is. Anyway I have had enough sun to last the rest of the year Sandra and I can be mistaken for Pakistanis and it is still hot but cooling down a bit on a night. Thank God :roll: ...
ray.


----------



## Snorkling1 (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi ray

Mmmmmm well said and point taken.

We both now need contentment when we soon leave the rat race..

Cheers
Val


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

We are now at barragem de Povoa nr Nisa used to be in the old aires book but has been transformed there is a dedication stone showing that it opened in march2012 there is full wet services free hard cobbled standing for a dozen vans + a disabled bay a toilet block ladies & gents with tiled cold showers there is also a paradise of free parking amongst the trees where we are now , we arrived on Friday and there were 20 vans here. Now there are only 9 of us we only intended to stay for one night thought we would stay the weekend then as we started to pack thought WTF and decided to stay another night.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ken,

That sounds good.

We have just left Barragem de Pego do Altar, Northeast of Alcacer, only intended staying the night but stayed for 3, weather is scorchio, hovering around 33 -35c. A very relaxing weekend.
Theres a free clean toilet block 200m up the hill opposite the restaurant where you can get water and empty your toilet along with 2 good free showers, one in each block.
Off to visit Evora today then down to somewhere around Barragem D'Alqueva.

Pete


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

If your interested Peejay co-ords are N39deg 28.877' W007deg32.979'
Moving on in morning but had an hour of fire service practising landing and take off with floats fitted on surface tonight,
We're moving down to an ACSI site at Evora so Madame can do some washing not been on site yet but weather forecast for weekend is patchy so thought I would go there. & have a good scope around may have to go back up north or maybe almograve


----------

